# Cd-Ordnerstruktur ausdrucken



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mir den in Windows die Ordnerstruktur einer CD ausdrucken lassen. Also so das ich alle Verzeichnisse geöffnet und schön untereinander habe. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ging das früher mal.

Gruß


----------



## SixDark (20. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Versuch es mal folgendermaßen:

Öffne eine Konsole und geh ins ROOT Deiner CD.
Dort tippst Du ein: tree > c:\dir.txt
(Das c:\ ist wichtig, auf einer CD kann er ja keine Datei anlegen. Kann aber nat. auch ein anderes Verzeichnis sein.)
Diese Datei öffnest Du dann mit Word und wählst dort als Kodierung "MS-DOS" aus.

Du kannst natürlich alternativ versuchen die Ausgabe direkt an den Drucker zu schicken.
Ich glaube das ging mit: tree > prn: (ich bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher! Könnte auch etwas anderes gewesen sein. Du könntest es auch mal mit com1: oder so versuchen, weiß nicht obs funktioniert.) Aber das mit der Datei oben funktioniert auf jeden Fall.

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2006)

Hi,
erst mal viellen dank für deine Hilfe. Also bei mir werden nur die Ordner mit abgespeichert aber nicht die Dateien welche sich in diesen befinden.
Da ich leider oder auch nicht  , kein Word besitze sondern OpenOffice verwende, noch die Frage wie ich den da die Kodierung der Datei ändere?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Versuche es mal mit: tree /f /a > c:\Ordnerliste.txt
Oder alternativ kannst Du das auszulesende Verzeichnis mit angeben, dann brauchst Du nicht in dieses zu wechseln (LW steht natürlich für den Laufwerksbuchstaben  ): tree LW:\pfad\zum\ordner /f /a > c:\Ordnerliste.txt

Wenn Du eine ausführlichere Auflistung (mit Dateigrösse, Änderungsdatum usw.) haben willst, solltest Du Dir mal den DIR-Befehl mit dem Parameter /? ansehen.
Also: dir /?

Das Prinzip ist aber das gleiche, mit "> c:\Ordnerliste" gibst Du an dass das Ergebnis in die Datei Ordnerliste.txt auf Laufwerk c: geschrieben werden soll.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

